# Peut on récupérer les données de ACTIVITE sur Mac ??



## bozondehill (2 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir, 
Je crois que tout est dit dans le titre.....
Ca serait tellement plus agréable pour voir les résultats.....
merci


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Avril 2017)

J'utilise QS Acces mais il prends les données dans l'App Santé sur l'iPhone. Ceci dit aucun soucis si ta montre est définie comme source dans Santé.


----------



## bozondehill (9 Avril 2017)

merci, mais c'est pour iPhone , marche pas sur mac.....


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Avril 2017)

Ça permet de créer des tables au format CSV pour les récupérer dans Excel.

Si tu cherches à réutiliser les données c'est parfait, par contre si tu veux juste faire de l'affichage hors Apple Watch/iPhone il n'y a pas de solution.


----------



## bozondehill (9 Avril 2017)

ok merci, a mon avis ca finira bien par arriver...


----------

